# Jet super saw timing belt (blade height adj.) issue



## Got 10 (Jul 12, 2012)

Old problem reared it head again...blade raising timing belt broke..
I have done some web searhes for a better fix...that eliminates the belt. 
I tried to do a search here...no luck yet...but I would accept recommendations. 
Older...2004-2006 web "things" indicate the three ugly issues with the not so Super Saw by Jet were widely experienced...then. 
Of greatest concern is the blade height adjustment...this time the upper pulley's set screw backed out (most set screws encountered on this machine thus far are POOR quality) and this of course ate the belt. Looked up belt replacement cost and was shocked...to say the least...
Looking for suggestions...help....recommendations on a chain driven mechanism.
What are the other two issues? Dust collection was a joke...I cut the bottom of the cabinet out, and built a box with 4" pickup at bottom..my dust collection is Oneida...It works flawlessly. AND the fence handle broke off...now has way ugly Sasafrass wood chuck..


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Pictures and specific model numbers will help.

Is this the model?
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/jet-jwts10-708100-super-saw-parts-c-32652_32759_33055.html

Is so which item is the blade raising belt?

It may be difficult to find a chain replacement. Likely easier to replace with a link belt, if the link belt is not too wide.

Set screws are a common problem. Lot's of threads talking about how to prevent a set screw from coming loose. General recommendation is a thread locking product, such as Locktite. Different offerings, depending on how difficult you want the action of having to remove the set screw for some reason.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The overall design of the saw is going to be tough to modify very much....it's possible to buy better pulleys and set screws or put loctite on the set screws so that they'll stay put. Other mods are ambitious, but anything's possible with proper motivation and skill. 

You could probably get some help with the belt from a good radiator or automotive shop, or you can look up online belt suppliers and duplicate the original belt parameters for a lot less than buying a direct replacement. Don't ya just love it when a manufacturer puts out a lame duck, then proceeds to charge 300% markup for the replacement parts required to keep their flawed design running? :furious: Just about everyone's mother and grandmother taught them better than that! I guess a sense of decency is no longer taught at business schools. (oops....too much coffee after working 3 straight 12 hour night shifts. :blink

There should be some decent aftermarket fence options that will either fit directly, or the saw top could be drilled easily to accommodate them. If you have the sliding miter table, then you've got to consider that obstacle into the equation. Otherwise, fences like the Delta T2 ($158 shipped), Vega, Shop Fox Classic, HTC, Jet Xacta II, Biesemeyer, Unifence, Steel City, Saw Stop, etc., should all be viable options. 

Hope you'll post back with updates on your progress! :thumbsup:


----------



## Got 10 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Saw model is*

My Jet Super Saw model is : JWSS-10LFR
SN :02111919
Installed on 6 September 2003

E replacement parts web place tells me the belt part number is: JWSS10-686 at.....drum roll!!! $27.49

And there is the rub....$27.49 for a $3.00 part....WOW! 

All due to a bad design...
And....and...I have two JET machines in this (not so) SuperSaw...FiRST and LAST JET!


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

All I can think of is a couple of bicycle sprockets and bicycle chain. (Maybe a friend with a welder???)


----------



## wjt (Jul 26, 2012)

*Update on the Jet Super Saw*

What was your solution to the timing belt issue, if any?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## GotWood (May 18, 2015)

I realize this Jet Supersaw timing belt problem is an old, well documented issue. 

FWIW, the belt on my Jet Supersaw just crapped out again. I'm not going to spend $40 ($30 plus $10 shipping) for another belt. To add insult to injury, Jet has significantly reduced their already limited supply of parts for the Supersaw. 

The one online source for the Supersaw chain/sprocket mod kit quit stocking it years ago. I special ordered a chain and some sprockets which are coming in today. If everything works like I'm hoping, it should be a quick, bolt-on, longer-term fix for much less than $40.

Quick Vent: Absolutely terrible, terrible design. What were they thinking? They should have used a gear set, chain, or simply used a much, much wider, stronger timing belt. The very next problem I have with this saw will be the last :sneaky2:

I see a new Grizzly on the not too distant horizon . . .


----------



## GotWood (May 18, 2015)

GotWood said:


> I realize this Jet Supersaw timing belt problem is an old, well documented issue.
> 
> FWIW, the belt on my Jet Supersaw just crapped out again. I'm not going to spend $40 ($30 plus $10 shipping) for another belt. To add insult to injury, Jet has significantly reduced their already limited supply of parts for the Supersaw.
> 
> ...


Just received the parts. Everything works great! Changed the 1.5 gearing to 1.1 so I can raise/lower the blade quicker.


----------



## Gshell (May 29, 2015)

Thank you Gotwood, I am experiencing the same issue with my timing belt and have been searching for the chain and sprocket, can you please share some of the detail and where you purchased the parts?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

GotWood said:


> Just received the parts. Everything works great! Changed the 1.5 gearing to 1.1 so I can raise/lower the blade quicker.


You may be able to raise/lower the blade quicker but with a higher ratio it will be more difficult to dial it in.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is a timing belt on a table saw? Never heard of such. What is being timed?

George


----------



## GotWood (May 18, 2015)

FrankC said:


> You may be able to raise/lower the blade quicker but with a higher ratio it will be more difficult to dial it in.


I always lower the blade for safety purposes between most of my cuts. The quick movement makes this process go a lot faster. Also, small 1/32" blade height changes use to require movement of my entire arm. Now I can make 1/32" changes using only hand/finger movement--less tiresome and quicker. The higher ratio is a win-win for me. YMMV.


----------



## GotWood (May 18, 2015)

GeorgeC said:


> What is a timing belt on a table saw? Never heard of such. What is being timed?
> 
> George


Jet used a "timing belt" to transfer movement from the blade height handwheel to the blade height worm gear.


----------



## GotWood (May 18, 2015)

Gshell said:


> Thank you Gotwood, I am experiencing the same issue with my timing belt and have been searching for the chain and sprocket, can you please share some of the detail and where you purchased the parts?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Gshell (May 29, 2015)

Gotwood
Got your PM but can't reply for some reason. Very interested please PM your contact info.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

GotWood said:


> Jet used a "timing belt" to transfer movement from the blade height handwheel to the blade height worm gear.


What is being timed? What makes that belt a timing belt as opposed to just a belt?

George


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

George, there isn't any critical timing involved in this design, but the type of belt used is called a timing belt. It is a positive drive belt that is commonly used in critical timing applications.


----------



## JBushnell (Sep 30, 2015)

GotWood, GShell or anyone,

I have this problem compounded by a broken lower pulley. I ask that someone who has done the chain upgrade please post part numbers and a supplier before I'm forced to do some experimental ordering.

Many thanks in advance 😀


----------



## JBushnell (Sep 30, 2015)

OK. I gave up waiting for a reply to this post and ordered some #25 sprockets. I ordered a 19 tooth, 3/8" bore for the top and a 14 tooth 1/2" bore for the bottom, and some #25 chain. The 21/14 tooth combination gives me a 1.36:1 ratio (for a 1.5:1 ratio, order a 21 tooth sprocket for the top). I was going to purchase a longer set screw for the the top sprocket and taper it to fit into the key way, but I have some small files and after the picture was taken I began filing a key way into the upper sprocket. Sorry the pic is in here sideways. I'll fix it later


----------



## JBushnell (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## JBushnell (Sep 30, 2015)

Fixed the picture. Hopefully this gives the next guy a good idea what needs to be done...


----------



## lerch (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here looking for help. I have an old Supersaw I got second hand on Craigslist, and the arbor bracket teeth are almost worn to the point that they won't lift the blade. The old Jet part # is 200302, and I can't find it anywhere. I'm wondering if there are any places left to look for this part (aside from another Supersaw), or is the supply really gone...Or are there any alternatives anyone's tried to fix this kind of problem? It seems sad to trash an otherwise solid saw for the sake of a part that used to go for $50.00! Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## JBushnell (Sep 30, 2015)

Been there and done that; couldn't find the part. That said, I'd say using sprockets and chain is a much better fix, and it appears to be permanent as well. I cannot imagine that the chain will wear out like the belt did.

Let me know if you need help with the parts, which can be found on ebay.


----------



## JBushnell (Sep 30, 2015)

Another problem is the lower timing belt sprocket, it can be bear to get off and on the saw I fixed, the guy broke it. I'd make sure that you can get it apart before getting a belt. Timing belts can be found on ebay as well, but I'm not sure if you can find an exact match.


----------



## lerch (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks...Funny, my timing belt has never been a problem...


----------



## Rr94man1 (Feb 25, 2016)

I have the same problem.could you post or send me the part and place to order?


----------



## Rr94man1 (Feb 25, 2016)

JBushnell said:


> OK. I gave up waiting for a reply to this post and ordered some #25 sprockets. I ordered a 19 tooth, 3/8" bore for the top and a 14 tooth 1/2" bore for the bottom, and some #25 chain. The 21/14 tooth combination gives me a 1.36:1 ratio (for a 1.5:1 ratio, order a 21 tooth sprocket for the top). I was going to purchase a longer set screw for the the top sprocket and taper it to fit into the key way, but I have some small files and after the picture was taken I began filing a key way into the upper sprocket. Sorry the pic is in here sideways. I'll fix it later


Could you send me specifics on the parts and where to order? My e mail is [email protected][/email]. Thanks very much!


----------



## JBushnell (Sep 30, 2015)

Got all my stuff off eBay. Top sprocket is this one, which doesn't have the key, but I filed one into it. Not to hard to do, just need patience and the right file.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/19-TOOTH-25-PITCH-3-8-BORE-SPROCKET-25BS19-1-2742-19-C-/380461485632?hash=item5895458e40:m:mXaXU2Qm-pHZMduoUF2vYag

The bottom sprocket is this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/14-TOOTH-25-PITCH-1-2-BORE-SPROCKET-25BS14-1-2742-14-D-/380461303938?hash=item589542c882:m:mXaXU2Qm-pHZMduoUF2vYag

And you'll need some #25 chain, like this: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-1R-X-152-Links-3-feet-2-Long-Endless-Loop-Roller-Chain-2-master-links-/321872159246?hash=item4af113620e:g:CXMAAOSwFnFWACa1

Cheep fix and you'll never have to worry about it again...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Your "fix" is terriffic!*

In these days of poly multi belts, toothed timing belts and multi groove sheaves, the old chain drive is a beautiful way to fix that issue. Thanks for the info and coming back to help others! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rr94man1 (Feb 25, 2016)

JBushnell said:


> Got all my stuff off eBay. Top sprocket is this one, which doesn't have the key, but I filed one into it. Not to hard to do, just need patience and the right file.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/19-TOOTH-25-PITCH-3-8-BORE-SPROCKET-25BS19-1-2742-19-C-/380461485632?hash=item5895458e40:m:mXaXU2Qm-pHZMduoUF2vYag
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. It seems this company is near me......maybe I can save on shipping😉


----------



## Got 10 (Jul 12, 2012)

WOW! I started this thread almost 4 years ago. Way back then I knew the answer was chain drive, but couldn't figure it out, or was so thoroughly DONE this Jet junk I stumbled along with interim ways, and a year ago this month I bought the SawStop. ( that was kind of a long scentence ..I'll do better😀) 
Anyhow! Just moments ago I bought the two sprockets, and chain on eBay and somewhere in a week or so I'll be a TWO saw shop! Two? We'll try it. I have the room. (Shop bigger, 2000 sf, than house 1900 sf) How will it be ... one saw for dado, one for rip/cross cut things. Or I'll sell the Jet thing for a wonderful price. The SawStop is a FAR superior machine....dust collection works, fence is superb, just a few spins on blade height or tilt and I guarantee a large smile. 
Thanks all for the input.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I hate to throw cold water on this but there is a reason a timing belt is used, zero backlash. It is virtually impossible to eliminate the backlash with a chain drive.

The belt is likely breaking because parts are seized up and need to be cleaned and lubricated, this is a classic example of two wrongs making a right.

I have worked on machinery where the timing belts were slit down the middle and the two halves were installed 180 degrees apart to further eliminate any variation in the manufacturing of the belts.


----------



## Rr94man1 (Feb 25, 2016)

That is interesting. This is a just for raising and lowering the blade. What backlash would this cause and how?
It seems to me the cure is better than the problem


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*backlash, a relative thing ....*



Rr94man1 said:


> That is interesting. This is a just for raising and lowering the blade. What backlash would this cause and how?
> It seems to me the cure is better than the problem


There is already some backlash in the threaded rods and meshing gears, so what ever is added by the chain drive wouldn't be catastrophic. There is a chain drive in my Harley driveline with a rub block to maintain the tension:









A table saw height adjustment is far less critical than the Harley motor. I don't see any issue with the solution as shown, in fact it looks super clean and very dependable. JMO. :smile3:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Rr94man1 said:


> That is interesting. This is a just for raising and lowering the blade. What backlash would this cause and how?
> It seems to me the cure is better than the problem


Simple, timing belts are under tension, move something one way and the part moves immediately, same when you move it back, you have absolute control.

With gears or chain you have a degree of movement before anything happens on the other end, this is backlash.

You can't tighten a chain to the point where this is eliminated, and a chain will stretch over time so backlash will gradually increase.

I have worked on machines long enough to have learned that the best solution to a problem is to eliminate the cause.


----------



## Got 10 (Jul 12, 2012)

Eliminate cause... Cause spelled JET.. as said above replaced withSawStop machine. I also read that comment about keep it clean and no problem. How in ...where ever do you keep something clean that us being showered with sawdust? The JET is still with me and for the past 12+ months ...absolutely clean! How? Easy .. Unplugged it. 
Owner if TWO jet machines ..in one unit...first and last!


----------



## JBushnell (Sep 30, 2015)

FrankC said:


> I hate to throw cold water on this but there is a reason a timing belt is used, zero backlash. It is virtually impossible to eliminate the backlash with a chain drive.
> 
> The belt is likely breaking because parts are seized up and need to be cleaned and lubricated, this is a classic example of two wrongs making a right.
> 
> I have worked on machinery where the timing belts were slit down the middle and the two halves were installed 180 degrees apart to further eliminate any variation in the manufacturing of the belts.


Is it a permanent fix "yes"

Is it cheap "yes"

is it ideal "no"

I don't really see backlash being a problem if the operator always adjusts "up" which, given the tolerances of the other components, is probably a good recommendation regardless of whether the fix uses a timing belt or chain.

Over and out... I'm done with this thread.


----------



## erarick (Mar 23, 2016)

I also have the SuperSaw and love the slideby table. I have replaced my belt once but would prefer the solution you devised as a more permanent one. Can you share the exact parts you purchased? I may do the same.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The parts are listed in the thread above*



JBushnell said:


> Got all my stuff off eBay. Top sprocket is this one, which doesn't have the key, but I filed one into it. Not to hard to do, just need patience and the right file.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/19-TOOTH-25...hash=item5895458e40:m:mXaXU2Qm-pHZMduoUF2vYag
> 
> ...





erarick said:


> I also have the SuperSaw and love the slideby table. I have replaced my belt once but would prefer the solution you devised as a more permanent one. Can you share the exact parts you purchased? I may do the same.



That's what he used.


----------



## penmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

GeorgeC said:


> What is a timing belt on a table saw? Never heard of such. What is being timed?
> 
> George


This is actually a timing belt that was used on small gas engines for timing the cam shafts.....


----------



## Joel Bryan (Dec 15, 2020)

Got 10 said:


> WOW! I started this thread almost 4 years ago. Way back then I knew the answer was chain drive, but couldn't figure it out, or was so thoroughly DONE this Jet junk I stumbled along with interim ways, and a year ago this month I bought the SawStop. ( that was kind of a long scentence ..I'll do better😀)
> Anyhow! Just moments ago I bought the two sprockets, and chain on eBay and somewhere in a week or so I'll be a TWO saw shop! Two? We'll try it. I have the room. (Shop bigger, 2000 sf, than house 1900 sf) How will it be ... one saw for dado, one for rip/cross cut things. Or I'll sell the Jet thing for a wonderful price. The SawStop is a FAR superior machine....dust collection works, fence is superb, just a few spins on blade height or tilt and I guarantee a large smile.
> Thanks all for the input.


----------



## Joel Bryan (Dec 15, 2020)

Well, wish I had found this thread sooner! I might not have gotten as good a deal as I thought. Recently bought a JET JWSS-10LFR off Facebook marketplace for $250. The saw seems to work perfectly - with the exception of the "timing belt." I bought an aftermarket replacement and got it working. This one has been sitting in a garage for years, so I'm in the process of cleaning it up and getting everything recalibrated. After reading this thread, I'm wondering if I should invest in the gears and chain upgrade? Is anyone who implemented this fix still using the saw? How did it work out for you?


----------



## JBushnell (Sep 30, 2015)

For anyone interested in doing this ( *kuulakai *) , read the thread... I found all the parts on ebay. I did have to cut a keyway into one of the sprockets, but can't remember which one...


----------



## C-Fu (15 d ago)

two years later... I too had the same issue with my supersaw. Gave up on it and was about to spend the dough on a new table saw when I saw this thread. Anyone who's done this plus hours of work on it later... Is it worth the effort?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Have you tried cleaning and lubricating all the moving parts, gunk does build up over time.


----------



## C-Fu (15 d ago)

Yes, but belt is torn up. I've gone on the jet site to see what parts are still available and so many aren't... including the belts. I see that you were not in favor of this due to backlash... wondering how the others got on after the chain fix. 

Basically, same as many, I had problems lowering and raising the blade. The lower shaft that connects to the external wheel began feeling sticky (needing two hands to even make it budge) then it stopped working all together. I disassembled it, found that the shaft and the bushing it rides in was worn down and the belt was also torn up and needing replacing. I cleaned up what I could but it wouldn't all go back together (while I tried to find a new belt). It's all held together with tension and I didn't want to force anything. Plus the assembly is attached to the red pointer that describes the angle of the blade and that wouldn't go back together right. In fact nothing seemed to go back together so I thought maybe I was missing parts and gave up doing it myself, hoping I could find a JET authorized dealer or technician to help but that went nowhere ( I live in Dutchess County NY - far from any dealer). So it's been sitting in my garage and collecting dust.

I can buy a new table saw but am sore on losing what I spent on this thing after so little use after buying it used on ebay for over $1k... (yeah stupid I should have read the reviews). So I'm stuck. 



FrankC said:


> Have you tried cleaning and lubricating all the moving parts, gunk does build up over time.


----------

